# Nvidia Geforce-Treiber 306.97 WHQL zum Download auf der Nvidia Homepage !



## Bandicoot (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo erst mal an alle. Auf der Homepage stehen neue Treiber zur Verfügung für alle Geforce ab der 6er Serie bis zur aktuellen 600er Serie. 
Die 650ti & 650 werden auch unterstützt. Früher am heutigen Tag gabs schon eine News über den 306.89 der diese Unterstützung mitbrachte!

Anbei die Versions Highlights: 

Dies ist der empfohlene Treiber für die Markteinführung von Windows 8. Dieser Treiber ist Microsoft _WHQL-zertifiziert_ und kann auch über ein _Windows Update _heruntergeladen werden. 
Wir empfehlen die Verwendung dieses Treibers für das beste Spielerlebnis mit neuesten PC-Spielen wie Borderlands 2 und World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria. 


*Neuerungen bei den GeForce 306.97 Treibern:*

Empfohlener Treiber für die Markteinführung von Windows 8.
Bietet Unterstützung für die neue GeForce GTX 650 Ti.
Aktualisiert die SLI- und 3D Vision-Profile für neue PC-Spiele wie _Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier._
*Neuerungen bei den GeForce R304 Treibern (Versionen 304.xx bis 306.xx):*

*Unterstützung von Grafikprozessoren*
Bietet Unterstützung für die Grafikprozessoren von GeForce GTX 660 Ti, GeForce GTX 660 und GeForce GTX 650.
_Hinweise zum Legacy Support_: Die Grafikprozessoren der GeForce 6-Serie und der GeForce 7-Serie werden nach der Veröffentlichung der GeForce R304 Treiber in den Legacy Support verschoben. Die GeForce R310-Treiber (die nächste Treiber-Hauptfamilie) unterstützen diese Produkte nicht.


*Unterstützung für NVIDIA TXAA hinzugefügt*
NVIDIA TXAA ist eine neue, Film-ähnliche Antialiasing-Technik, die speziell entwickelt wurde, um „temporales“ Aliasing (Kriechen und Flimmern bei Bewegungen) durch eine Kombination aus Hardware-AA, angepasster CG-Film-ähnlicher AA-Auflösung und einen temporalen Filter zu reduzieren.
The Secret World ist das erste Spiel, das TXAA unterstützt. Lesen Sie mehr über diese neue Technologie unter GeForce.com.
TXAA wird von den Kepler-basierten Grafikprozessoren der GeForce GTX 600-Serie unterstützt.
Lesen Sie mehr über TXAA unter GeForce.com.


*Leistungssteigerung – *Verbesserte Leistung für Grafikprozessoren der GeForce 400/500/600-Serien bei verschiedenen PC-Spielen im Vergleich zu GeForce 301.42 _WHQL-zertifizierten_ Treibern. Die Leistung hängt vom jeweiligen Grafikprozessor und der Systemkonfiguration ab.

GeForce GTX 680

Bis zu 18 % bei _Batman: Arkham City_
Bis zu 15 % bei _Dragon Age II_
Bis zu 10 % in _S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat_
Bis zu 60 % bei _Total War: Shogun 2 (korrigiert Leistungsprobleme mit dem neuesten Spiele-Patch)_



GeForce GTX 560

Bis zu 14% bei _Batman: Arkham City_
Bis zu 5 % bei _Battlefield 3_ mit SLI
Bis zu 4% bei _Dragon Age II_
Bis zu 8 % bei _The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings_ mit SLI
Bis zu 7 % bei _Lost Planet 2_



*NVIDIA SLI Technologie* _– _Die folgenden SLI-Profile wurden hinzugefügt bzw. aktualisiert:
_Alan Wake's American Nightmare – hinzugefügt_
_Borderlands 2 – hinzugefügt_
_Darksiders 2 – hinzugefügt_
_End of Nations – hinzugefügt _
_F1 2011 – aktualisiert_
_F1 2012 – hinzugefügt_
_Final Fantasy XIV – aktualisiert_
_Nexuiz – hinzugefügt_
_Orcs Must Die! 2 – hinzugefügt_
_PlanetSide 2 – aktualisiert_
_Saints Row: The Third – aktualisiert _
_Shogun 2: Total War – aktualisiert_
_Sleeping Dogs – aktualisiert vom letzten Beta_
_Spec Ops: The Line – hinzugefügt_
_The Secret World – aktualisiert_
_Torchlight II – hinzugefügt_
_Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier – hinzugefügt_
_Tornado Force – hinzugefügt_
_Tribes: Ascend – aktualisiert_


*NVIDIA 3D Vision* _– _Die folgenden 3D Vision-Profile wurden hinzugefügt bzw. aktualisiert:
_Alan Wake's American Nightmare – Bewertung Nicht empfehlenswert_
_A New Dawn – Bewertung Gut _
_All Zombies Must Die! Scorepocalypse – Bewertung Sehr gut_
_ARMA 2: Operation Arrowhead – Bewertung Gut_
_Bang Bang Racing – Bewertung Hervorragend_
_Borderlands 2 – Aktualisiertes Profil mit neuen Konvergenzeinstellungen_
_Brave – Bewertung 3D Vision-Ready_
_Devil May Cry 4 – Bewertung Gut_
_Depth Hunter – Bewertung aktualisiert zu 3D Vision-Ready_
_Dishonored – Bewertung Sehr gut _
_End of Nations – Bewertung Sehr gut_
_London 2012 The Official Video Game – Bewertung Gut _
_Mad Doc Jr.'s Doom Rails – Bewertung Hervorragend _
_Mass Effect 3 – Kompatibilitätsmeldungen im Spiel und Profil aktualisiert für eine bessere Kompatibilität mit 3D-Mods der Community_
_Max Payne 3 – Bewertung aktualisiert zu Hervorragend und Kompatibilitätsmeldungen im Spiel aktualisiert, um den Benutzer zu informieren, DirectX 11 zu verwenden, MSAA zu deaktivieren und SSA0 zu verwenden._
_Raiderz – Bewertung Gut _
_Roller Coaster Rampage – Bewertung 3D Vision-Ready _
_SCANIA Truck Driving Simulator – Bewertung Gut _
_Street Fighter X Tekken – Bewertung 3D Vision-Ready_
_Test Drive: Ferrari Racing Legends – Bewertung Sehr gut_
_Tiger Woods PGA 12: The Masters – Bewertung Sehr gut_
_Tribes: Ascend – Bewertung Gut_
_The Secret World – Bewertung Sehr gut_
_The Walking Dead – Bewertung Sehr gut_
_World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria – Bewertung Hervorragend_


*Weitere Profil-Aktualisierungen*
NVIDIA Control Panel Antialiasing-Unterstützung für _Diablo III_ hinzugefügt
NVIDIA Control Panel Antialiasing-Unterstützung für _L.A. Noire_ hinzugefügt
NVIDIA Control Panel Antialiasing-Unterstützung für _Rayman Origins_ hinzugefügt
NVIDIA Control Panel Ambient Occlusion-Unterstützung für _Star Wars: The Old Republic_ hinzugefügt
NVIDIA Control Panel Ambient Occlusion-Unterstützung für _Counter-strike: Global Offensive_ hinzugefügt
NVIDIA Control Panel Ambient Occlusion-Unterstützung für _MechWarrior Online_ hinzugefügt
FXAA für verschiedene Windows-Programme wie _Media Player_ und _Movie Maker _deaktiviert_._


*NVIDIA Surround*
Surround-Einstellungen bleiben jetzt nach der Installation der neuen Treiber bestehen.


*NVIDIA CUDA*
Umfasst Unterstützung für Anwendungen, die mit CUDA 5 Preview oder einer älteren Version des CUDA Toolkits erstellt wurden. Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter CUDA Toolkit | NVIDIA Developer Zone


*Wichtige Fehlerbehebungen*
Ein zeitweilig auftretendes vsync-Problem bei Grafikprozessoren der GeForce GTX 600-Serie wurde behoben.
Ein Problem wurde behoben, bei dem einige werkseitige übertaktete Karten auf die Standardeinstellungen zurückgesetzt und mit niedrigeren Taktfrequenzen ausgeführt wurden.
Ein Leistungsproblem bei _Total War: Shogun 2_ wurde behoben, das mit dem letzten Spiele-Patch eingeführt wurde.

*Weitere Details*

Installiert PhysX System Software v9.12.0604.
Installiert HD Audio v1.3.18.0.
Unterstützt DisplayPort 1.2 für Grafikprozessoren der GeForce GTX 600-Serie.
Unterstützt mehrere Sprachen und APIs für GPU-Computing: CUDA C, CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute und Microsoft C++ AMP.
Unterstützt einzelne Grafikprozessoren und NVIDIA SLI Technologie bei DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11 und OpenGL, einschließlich 3-Wege-SLI, Quad SLI und SLI-Unterstützung bei SLI-zertifizierten Intel- und AMD-Motherboards.

Versionshinweise(v306.97)
Bedienungsanleitung zur Systemsteuerung
*GeForce 600 series:*
GTX 690, GTX 680, GTX 670, GTX 660 Ti, GTX 660, GTX 650 Ti, GTX 650, GT 645, GT 640, GT 630, GT 620, GT 610, 605

*GeForce 500 series:*
GTX 590, GTX 580, GTX 570, GTX 560 Ti, GTX 560 SE, GTX 560, GTX 555, GTX 550 Ti, GT 545, GT 530, GT 520, 510

*GeForce 400 series:*
GTX 480, GTX 470, GTX 465, GTX 460 v2, GTX 460 SE v2, GTX 460 SE, GTX 460, GTS 450, GT 440, GT 430, GT 420, 405

*GeForce 300 series:*
GT 340, GT 330, GT 320, 315, 310

*GeForce 200 series:*
GTX 295, GTX 285, GTX 280, GTX 275, GTX 260, GTS 250, GTS 240, GT 240, GT 230, GT 220, G210, 210, 205

*GeForce 100 series:*
GTS 150, GT 140, GT 130, GT 120, G 100

*GeForce 9 series:*
9800 GX2, 9800 GTX/GTX+, 9800 GT, 9600 GT, 9600 GSO, 9600 GS, 9500 GT, 9500 GS, 9400 GT, 9400, 9300 GS, 9300 GE, 9300, 9200, 9100

*GeForce 8 series:*
8800 Ultra, 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS 512, 8800 GTS, 8800 GT, 8800 GS, 8600 GTS, 8600 GT, 8600 GS, 8500 GT, 8400 SE, 8400 GS, 8400, 8300 GS, 8300, 8200 / nForce 730a, 8200, 8100 / nForce 720a

*GeForce 7 series:*
7950 GX2, 7950 GT, 7900 GTX, 7900 GT/GTO, 7900 GS, 7800 SLI, 7800 GTX, 7800 GT, 7800 GS, 7650 GS, 7600 LE, 7600 GT, 7600 GS, 7550 LE, 7500 LE, 7350 LE, 7300 SE / 7200 GS, 7300 LE, 7300 GT, 7300 GS, 7150 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, 7100 GS, 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 620i, 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a, 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i, 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a

*GeForce 6 series:*
6800 XT, 6800 XE, 6800 Ultra, 6800 Series GPU, 6800 LE, 6800 GT, 6800 GS/XT, 6800 GS, 6800, 6700 XL, 6610 XL, 6600 VE, 6600 LE, 6600 GT, 6600, 6500, 6250, 6200 TurboCache, 6200SE TurboCache, 6200 LE, 6200 A-LE, 6200, 6150SE nForce 430, 6150LE / Quadro NVS 210S, 6150 LE, 6150, 6100 nForce 420, 6100 nForce 405, 6100 nForce 400, 6100

*ION series:*
ION LE, ION

LINK zum Win7-64bit Download: NVIDIA DRIVERS 306.97WHQL

Quelle: Weltweiter Marktführer für Visual Computing Technologien | NVIDIA 

mfg Bandicoot


----------



## r34ln00b (10. Oktober 2012)

fein, mal laden.


----------



## v-rin (10. Oktober 2012)

wenn ich auf suchen gehe zeigt der mir den vom 13.09 an!!!!!!


----------



## Master-Raven (10. Oktober 2012)

> wenn ich auf suchen gehe zeigt der mir den vom 13.09 an!!!!!! ​


Nimm den Link aus dem ersten Thread. Damit gehts...


----------



## prof2061 (11. Oktober 2012)

> eForce GTX 680
> Bis zu 18 % bei Batman: Arkham City
> Bis zu 15 % bei Dragon Age II
> Bis zu 10 % in S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
> Bis zu 60 % bei Total War: Shogun 2 (korrigiert Leistungsprobleme mit dem neuesten Spiele-Patch)




Das stand bei der letzten version doch auch da oder?


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2012)

mal sehen, vll stürzt ja dieser hier nicht direkt nach dem Windowsstart ständig ab, resettet sich und zwingt mich zu einer Treiberdeinstallation im abgesicherten Modus


----------



## Bandicoot (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin erst mal. 

Mittlerweile meldet das intergrierte Treiber Update selbst das es eine neue Version gibt. 

@plaGGy Überprüfe mal die Übertaktung deiner 560ti musste bei meiner im zweit PC auch die Spannung etwas höher nehmen eh sie wieder stabil lief.
Hab den Treiber auch komplett neu installieren müssen! 

mfg B.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab´den Treiber eben draufgezogen; - TE - danke f. die Nachricht. Bis jetzt läuft noch alles .


----------



## Niza (11. Oktober 2012)

Dann werde ich es jetzt auch mal wagen den neuen Treiber zu installieren

Erst natürlich einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt erstellen 
man weiß ja nie bei Nvidia 

und dann den 275.33 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der bis jetzt der beste war den ich je hatte.

Durch den neuen ersetzen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## plaGGy (11. Oktober 2012)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Moin erst mal.
> 
> Mittlerweile meldet das intergrierte Treiber Update selbst das es eine neue Version gibt.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, war hatte ich auch schon mal im Sinne, mal schauen, denke atm brauche ich eh nicht soviel Leistung, da geh ich wieder in den Undervolted Mode, kann immer noch 10% mehr mit rauskitzeln. Aber neuer Treiber könnte schonmal wieder sein, der andere ist auch schon ein bisschen alt.


----------



## flohrida (11. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir kommt während des Spielens die Taskleiste mit dem fehler der Treiber Nvidia wurde gestoppt bad request 

Find ich nicht schön mit dem 302 läuft es einwandfrei


----------



## Gary94 (11. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen ich kann nicht mehr meine Taktrate genau einstellen, hatte meine auf 1300 MHz Takt durch +72 Core Clock im Afterburner, jetzt macht sie komischerweise "nur" noch 1293 MHz. Hat sowas sonst noch jemand beobachtet?


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. Oktober 2012)

NVIDIA Control Panel Ambient Occlusion-Unterstützung für Star Wars: The Old Republic hinzugefügt

Endlich


----------



## Bandicoot (12. Oktober 2012)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen ich kann nicht mehr meine Taktrate genau einstellen, hatte meine auf 1300 MHz Takt durch +72 Core Clock im Afterburner, jetzt macht sie komischerweise "nur" noch 1293 MHz. Hat sowas sonst noch jemand beobachtet?


 
Hi Gary94, keine sorge ich kenn das auch, ist bei mir seit dem 300.xx Treibern so egal ob GTX 400er, 500er, 600er Serie. Die liegen auch 3-5 MHz drunter. Einfach höher Stellen das was fehlt aber rund bekomm ichs auch nicht. 
Ich glaube das ist eher ein Anzeigefehler ist den im Nv Inspector stimmen sie bei mir, im GPU-Z wieder nicht. 
Hat noch Jemand ne Erklärung dafür ?

Bis jetzt läuft der Treiber aber sauber auf allen PC's. Hab komplett neu installiert !


----------



## Gary94 (12. Oktober 2012)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Hi Gary94, keine sorge ich kenn das auch, ist bei mir seit dem 300.xx Treibern so egal ob GTX 400er, 500er, 600er Serie. Die liegen auch 3-5 MHz drunter. Einfach höher Stellen das was fehlt aber rund bekomm ichs auch nicht.
> Ich glaube das ist eher ein Anzeigefehler ist den im Nv Inspector stimmen sie bei mir, im GPU-Z wieder nicht.
> Hat noch Jemand ne Erklärung dafür ?
> 
> Bis jetzt läuft der Treiber aber sauber auf allen PC's. Hab komplett neu installiert !


 
Hey Bandicoot.
Jap bei mir genau dasselbe, ich bekomms einfach nicht mehr rund, damit ich wieder meine 1300 MHz bekommen würde müsste ich ja 1293+7=1300, aber wenn ich jetzt die +79 (weil 72+7=79) springt er sofort auf 1306 MHz.

Aber sonst läuft der Treiber auch bei mir wunderbar.


----------



## Bandicoot (12. Oktober 2012)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Hey Bandicoot.
> Jap bei mir genau dasselbe, ich bekomms einfach nicht mehr rund, damit ich wieder meine 1300 MHz bekommen würde müsste ich ja 1293+7=1300, aber wenn ich jetzt die +79 (weil 72+7=79) springt er sofort auf 1306 MHz.
> 
> Aber sonst läuft der Treiber auch bei mir wunderbar.


 
Jap ich weis der Spring dann über den Wert drüber und zeigt dann mehr an! Ich Raffs auch nicht. Aber vielleich hat der PCGH RAFF eine Erklärung parat, muss ja auffallen beim Benchen! 
Aber die Paar MHz machens jetzt nicht fett solange alles stabil läuft. 

mfg schönes WE an alle, muss noch etwas Arbeiten !


----------



## Gary94 (12. Oktober 2012)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Jap ich weis der Spring dann über den Wert drüber und zeigt dann mehr an! Ich Raffs auch nicht. Aber vielleich hat der PCGH RAFF eine Erklärung parat, muss ja auffallen beim Benchen!
> Aber die Paar MHz machens jetzt nicht fett solange alles stabil läuft.
> 
> mfg schönes WE an alle, muss noch etwas Arbeiten !


 
Ja die paar MHz stören mich eh nicht, nur ich mag halt runde Zahlen, hehe 

ebenfalls schönes WE, du armer


----------



## PeterPanda117 (13. Oktober 2012)

3D-Vision Profil Dishonered Sehr Gut ist übrigens Falsch. Auch mit dem neuen Treiber bleibt es auf Fair. Keine anhung warum habe den Treiber sogar mehrmals installiert im ganz sicher zu sein. 

Finde ich ja echt unverschämt das die da dazu schreiben das es 3D-Vision unterstüzt wenn es Schatten, Reflektionen und vieles mehr in 3D falsch rendert.


----------



## Niza (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe in jetzt seit mehr als 2 Wochen drauf und noch keine Probleme gehabt damit .
Endlich mal nach über einen Jahr ein Treiber von Nvidia der bei mir keine Probleme macht.
das ist mal super

Mfg:
Niza


----------

